# Revolvers, Just Something About Them



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

This section of the Handgun Forum doesn't seem to get much traffic, so I thought I'd post something about revolvers here. I've been shooting handguns for about 40 years. My introduction to firearms started as a kid when my uncle taught me how to shoot rifles and started taking me on hunting trips. He taught me the love of the outdoors and respecting wildlife, which has continued my entire life. I no longer hunt anymore, but I still thoroughly enjoying shooting handguns. My collection which built up over my lifetime consists of about 50% semi auto and 50% revolvers, an HD shotgun and a couple of hunting rifles that I have a hard time getting rid of.

But there's just something about revolvers and the satisfaction that they give me, that I just dont get from my polymer pistols. I dont know if its the old world technology that continues into the modern era, or the mechanical art of a revolver, and its styling and charisma. But whatever the reason, I still enjoy revolvers more than I do my semi autos. So I thought I'd share some photos of a few of them. Anyone else that still enjoy revolvers? I'll start with the Queen of the safe, a 1980, unfired 2.5" royal blue Python. Then my regularly used 1986 Colt King Cobra and 6" Ruger GP100, both are a joy to shoot and make excellent range guns. Then some other Rugers. A 2-3/4" and a 4" Security Six, and a Super Redhawk, my former hog hunting gun.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I love taking mine to the range and see the look on all the millennials faces with their evil black zombie killers.
Very nice collection, I'm jealous....


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

wirenut said:


> I love taking mine to the range and see the look on all the millennials faces with their evil black zombie killers.
> Very nice collection, I'm jealous....


Thanks, I enjoy range time with them myself. They've also struck up more than their fair share of conversations over the more recent years.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey Man, you stole my Quote, which I stole from Hickcock45. I remember Hickcock45 saying that when he was testing out a Snubbie. At the time, I was heck ya, know exactly what he means. 
Fantastic collection.

*Revolvers, Just Something About Them*


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

Revolvers? Oh yeah, you could say I'm partial to my Smiths....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, I've got a few too. Don't ask me why? I just never seem to get rid of anything.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm a revolver nut also, they are all I hunt with anymore, from squirrels and coyotes and deer. I have a few Ruger's but mainly collect S&W, I say collect but they are all hunting revolvers. Hear are just a few of mine, first photo are all .357's, second photo are all .44's, magnums on the left, special's on the right. The bottom right is actually a model 69 five shot .44 magnum but it is a little snappy when using my .44 loads so I have regulated it to .44 special only.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Longcarbine, I see you have lots of reflex sights. What mount are you using and which reflex do you like best ? I have a couple Leupold Delta Points and a Vortex Venom and so far I like both of them, but I favor the Leupold by a little.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m in a period of revisiting revolvers. But I’m starting small.









Did catch a bit of range attention, when I lit off a few .357 mag rounds from the 640. Young guy in the next bay was lead spraying a target at 7 yds with a rented Glock 19.

He paused and leaned around the partition and asked “That little thing made all that noise and light?”


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

drycreek said:


> Longcarbine, I see you have lots of reflex sights. What mount are you using and which reflex do you like best ? I have a couple Leupold Delta Points and a Vortex Venom and so far I like both of them, but I favor the Leupold by a little.


Have a couple of Vortex but all the rest are Burris FastFire III's.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> Yeah, I've got a few too. Don't ask me why? I just never seem to get rid of anything.
> View attachment 20356
> 
> 
> ...


Desert Man. You seem to have, also, one helluva wheel gun collection too! Do you actually shoot all your handguns?


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

When the people are out dumping magazine is their zombie killers there is a sport. One takes a magnum revolver and shoot their plinking target at 75-100 yards. On their end it's much smoke and fire going no place. Sure, there are exceptions. this is great fun.

My favorite revolvers are Single Action Ruger's as in SBH and Vaquero's. . In our little matches I use old pre-lock S&W's against auto's. The auto's do not prevail. I got plastic auto's that are great guns but revolvers are a favorite.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it can depend on when you grew up. I was a teen in the 1980s. Watching all those action movies instead of westerns, revolvers just never got me.

I had one for a while, but it belonged to my 1st wife's family. I gave it back during the divorce. That was the only one I have ever had. Never had a desire for another.

Semi auto all the way for me


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

My favorite revolvers are my pair of Ruger® New Model Blackhawk®s in 41 Magnum. My 4⅝" barreled revolver is my woods packing gun, my 6½" is my target/silhouette, range, and hunting gun.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

This getting old business is unkind I just enjoy shooting. My primary informal match gun is an old Colt Combat Target Colt 1911. My carry gun is a G23.4. Back up for that is a USP Compact in 45 ACP. On and on. I cast all my bullets for all my handguns. I'm kinda into shooting. I will share that I do not own a black rifle.

I also like and enjoy shooting my double action Smith's . The oldest S&W is one hundred and six years old. Skeeters 38 Special load was 13.5 grains of 2400 and a Lyman 358156 165 gr. Thompson bullet claiming 1400 fps in a 38 Special case. That's had to top even with my G20._ That load is historical and should not be attempted. _Not even Elmer Kieth could top that. The Liberals call me a "gun nut" to my face. In fact the correct term is not "nut" but "loony."

Added: Dirty Harry said it all for me and a entire younger generation!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like single actions the best. Going in the morning to shoot the Wrangler again.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Accurate and powerful: The large Ruger single actions are made like a tank. Those are true magnum frames and cylinders, . I don't think Ruger had dropped the ball lately on revolvers or bottom feeders. The only time I have had to have a Ruger single action worked on has to do with pre-owned guns that have been to the Bubba Custom Gun and Muffler Shop.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

One of my favorites sounds is the sound of that hammer cocking back. Just a nice satisfying moment.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I've just finishing setting up a 550 for 41 Magnum. The gun is a New Model Blackhawk. The gun is at Ruger to have a new grip frame fit and a refinish.

I can still get into Ruger single actions fairly cheap compared to other revolvers. Not much offered in 41 Magnum these days. I was lucky to find this older gun for a project. The 4 7/8" barrel makes a great holster gun. My other now fixed project gun is the same size BH but in 45 Colt. I have auto's also. Those don't fit here.


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

A few more of my S&Ws, Models 10, 57 and 25.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice to see I'm not the only one who loves them in stainless.
My .41mag's









My .357mag's


----------

